

Ask HN: Is there a hiring season for tech companies? - suchow

The US academic job market follows the academic calendar, with openings posted in the fall, interviews in late winter and early spring, hiring decisions in the spring, and start dates at the beginning of the fall semester.<p>Are there seasonal trends in hiring for tech companies?
======
andrewchambers
Large companies like Microsoft, Google and apple at least are probably always
hiring sufficiently skilled people.

